# Hawkeye Slipping???



## poolege (Mar 26, 2010)

I usually hang out in the Kawi section but my first 4wd atv and my emergency backup is my little 2006 Hawkeye. I love this atv and it has never let me down even when it was pouring smoke out the rear when I got it. I have done allot of maintenance to it but it has always felt really weak and seems almost like the belt is slipping. I have put on a new belt but it didn't help. Sometimes it feels like it grabs and it will pull great but most the time it just lumbers around. I usually only get about 39mph out of it, once I got 42 going down hill. I know it's a small(300cc) atv but I still think it has more to offer. Any ideas???:thinking:

Thanks,

George


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

clutch kit maybe? See if EPI has one I bet they do.


----------



## poolege (Mar 26, 2010)

Just checked. EPI doesn't have a kit. What else might it be and how do I check before I buy something? Wanna make sure I get what I need and not waste any $$$. 

Thanks,

George


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Maybe the deflection of the belt just isnt right, could be why its slippin. Then again, how big of a guy are ya???? haha...


----------



## poolege (Mar 26, 2010)

I'm 6'1, 205lbs. I hope I'm not straining it that much. lol

Thanks,

George


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

Honestly from a guy that used to work on Polaris as a assistant . The hawkeye is a good four wheeler and thats about how much your gonna get outta it is 40 at tops . Your lucky if your getting that .


----------



## poolege (Mar 26, 2010)

It has a larger tire than stock. Only 23's though. I just though it would have more. My Recon is like a race bike compared to it. lol I didn't think the extra weight would hurt 300cc's that much. It's pretty tough. Like a little billy goat. Only thing that erks me is the holes for the a arm bushings in the rear had been wore so now I have popping in the rear even with new bushings. Oh well. Sometimes it just seems like it has more go than usual. It like something grabs hard and it goes pretty well.

Thanks,

George


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

The popping is probably your rear axles .


----------



## poolege (Mar 26, 2010)

Checked the axles and they are fine. Only does it when turning and more so when in reverse. 

Thanks,

George


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

Mine does the same things . Not really the axles its the inner Joint there called plungen joints . there pretty **** pricey .. there is really no way to check them but mine is that ..


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

*Refreshment course!!! HELP !!*

Ok Guys Friday ill be ordering my Wiseco .50 piston kits so i can get my motor all cleaned up and wheeler ready to ride again soon . Can someone help me with a refreshment course of what needs to be done so i do it correctly .. Please Thanks in advance

Thanks 
PolarisEmtFirefighter


----------

